# Everyone's CURRENT "everyday" favorite Clincher Tire?



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

What is everyone's CURRENT favorite clincher for _everyday_ use?


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll start: Vittoria Rubino Pros. They're light, they seem to last very well (IME), adn they're usually available on eBay for $45 US for a pair.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Maxxis Refuse... I have them on 2 bikes. They roll well, wear well and they're bullet proof


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

ProRace 2. Cheap if you order from ProBikeKit.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Michelin Dynamic. $13 (approx) each at your LBS, all-black, near-slick, roll as nice as anything, available in 23-25-28-32 (all a bit oversized) What's not to like?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Winter- Maxxis Columbiere

The rest of the year- Vittoria Open Corsa CX


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*'everyday' tires = training tires*

You want durability, flat resistance and good grip and cornering at a low cost. Light weight and suppleness should be at a lower priority. I used to ride racing tires all the time at my expense ($$)... now? Vittoria Zaffiro pro 23cm... $22 at Performancebike.com after a coupon...


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Michelin Carbons and Pro Races. Of course, I'm 125lbs, so the only tires I can't use as everyday tires are Conti Supersonics.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

on my fourth set of Conti Gatorskins, no complaints...but I may try the Maxxis Refuse next.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I use Conti GP4000 on the commuter/rain bike/bay hauler and I am very impressed. I have yet to flat these. Very good pricing through PBK.

Since I don't race and use the a few other tires "everyday" I would also throw in the Vittoria Open Corsa CX and the Schwalbe Ultermo. 

I ran over a good amount of glass yesterday on the Ultermo and no flats. So far the Vectran is working. I will have better results after doing 2 century rides on them at the end of March. Some Conti tires use this stuff also, but others say it's not as thick but works pretty well as well.

Overall for rain, gravel, rough and smooth roads with good wear I will say the GP4000.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll second the gatorskins. Indestructible, and the 23c folding are only 220 gms. That's so hard to beat, I'm thinking about making them my race tire as well, instead of dropping the money on another set of vittoria diamante pro lights (great ride but no life, or flat protection).


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Michelin Pro Race2 Tires. Purchased them because I liked the red stripping but like them because they perform well and give good mileage and relatively flat free miles. I have over 2000 miles on the rear tire and it is not all that squared yet. I think I might be able to get another 1500- 2000 miles out of it. And that with a 210 lb rider.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Training= cheap & cut resisant= Michelin Speedium: Cheap, flat resistant, and don't cut on gravel. Oh yeah they were $9 from probikekit at one point.

For racing: Pro2Race


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Michelin ProRace 2


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

if i wasnt a cheap/broke student - schwalbe ultremo (used on my race wheels, but plenty durable for everyday use)

because i am a cheap/broke student - any tire i can find for about $5.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Same difference*



jkcoda007 said:


> What is everyone's CURRENT favorite clincher for _everyday_ use?


I get Conti GP 3K (now 4K) at a good price, so that's what I use. There are plenty of other good tires too.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Conti GP4K on the road bike. Pasela TGs on the commuter.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

I have had pretty good luck with Vittoria Diamante Pro.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Schwalbe Ultremos. Closing in on 1000 miles on 'em with zero cuts. Feel confident on fast twisty descents. We'll see how they hold up over a few thousand miles.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Conti GP4000


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

Training: Michelin Krylon Carbon's

i love them, even raced on them a few times....awesome puncture resistance, wear very slowly, predictable in the wet weather too.

race: Pro2Race although I want to try the Shwalbe Ultremos


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

exracer said:


> I have had pretty good luck with Vittoria Diamante Pro.


I second that - I actually have the Diamante Pro LIGHTs, and they've held up just fine even though they're hella light. I've had success with Vittorias, so I try to stick with them.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*The List*

I ride on a Schwalbe-sponsored team, thought the Stelvio Evolution was quite decent for a fair-weather / race tire, and am excited to throw on my new Ultremos.
---
But, for EVERYDAY use, I can't keep myself away from Michelin Carbons. They wear a LONG long time -- I think my front tire has like 3000 miles on it and looks, um fine -- roll fast, handle decently, and are very good at flat protection.

Even Pro Races should really be called Pro Trainandrace or something, because they only wear a little faster than the Carbons.

Vittoria Diamante Pros are pretty expensive, (not so bad from PBK), and though they wear faster than michelins I really like the way they handle. I was surprised how much nicer than the Rubino Pro they were.

NOT IT:
The riding on air and rails at once feel of Vittoria Corsas can't be beat, but they ain't an everyday tire.

I used Schwalbe Blizzards all winter because they were cheap. They proved to me that cheap tires really do roll like crap.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*+1*



Jim Nazium said:


> I'll start: Vittoria Rubino Pros. They're light, they seem to last very well (IME), adn they're usually available on eBay for $45 US for a pair.


The Rubino Pros are equal to ProRace's...great durability and almost no flats all year long.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Specialized Armadillo Nimbus 700X28. Just enough divided tread to soften the ride but still armadillo tough. When I move to the PNW and get to use roads for my entire commute, I will probably use Schwalbe or Continentals. 

My other wheelsets for my race bike vary greatly. I have some Specialized model on most of them with the exception of my favorite crit wheelset which has Vittoria CX tires. In a perfect world with perfect roads, I would only ride Vittoria CX.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I second that - I actually have the Diamante Pro LIGHTs, and they've held up just fine even though they're hella light. I've had success with Vittorias, so I try to stick with them.


for the love of GOD do not train on the Pro Lights...I had a pair of them on my Soloist Team that came with the bike, they are like racing slicks. If there is any form of rock or sharp object in the road while its wet outside, even if its so miniscule that normally you wouldn't even consider riding around it...the tires will suck it in and puncture your tubes. It's unreal how small of a puncture resistance they had in both dry and wet

albeit they roll amazing and are very light, its just not practical to ride them every day unless you've got stock in Michelin tubes or something haha. Racing is a different story, i would love to race them when its dry....i had two flats within two hours on those tires, and came home and took them right off.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

jkcoda007 said:


> What is everyone's CURRENT favorite clincher for _everyday_ use?


I used to use Michelin Krylon/Carbon tires... then I discovered when I brought my bike to my parents house, I ended up getting like 80,000 flats from glass.

Now I use Conti Gatorskins. They're awesome. I don't use them in races. Not sure why.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Carbons*

I average around 4500 miles/year and would estimate that I get a flat every 1K miles with Michelin Carbons. When they switched the name from "Axial Carbon" to "Krylion" I stocked up with two pairs for cheap. That will keep me going for another couple of years. I can get well over 3k miles on these tires.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

michelin pro2race 23
165#, don't race.
location: greater los angeles area


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I will add another vote for Conti GP4000's

It is a great riding tire and so far very resistant to cuts or punctures.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

They are better, IMHO- they have a better feel.



bahueh said:


> The Rubino Pros are equal to ProRace's...great durability and almost no flats all year long.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

I like the Kenda Konstrictors I got through my team for cost. Nice feel, pretty quick rolling, haven't had any flatting problems, and the price was certainly right. I haven't had them for too long, but since the center of the tread is rather hard-compound rubber I suspect they'll hang around a while.


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

Training Tire I use the Conti Gator Skins and have for about 5 years, I get around 6 to 7,000 k on them before I desinate them to my trainer. 
I raced on the Conti GP 4000 last year and found them great on the road with plenty of grip for a crit. No flats with around 3,000 k on them.
I have used the Specialized Armadillos in the past, Ran over BIG broken bear glass Cut the tire but it didn't flat, I had over 10,000 k on the same set with not one flat tire. I then donated them to by local bike shop which they still use on a wheel set they lend out on ocasion. I found the armadilos hard as a rock for the first couple of thousand k's then they softened up. I did not like the ridge on the sidewall from the thick rubber strip on the bottom of the tire, it has a tendency to catch on hard packed mud left on the road after a good rain. Went back to Gator Skins.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been using the Pro2Race for a long time now. They are better than any other tires that I've tried.

The ride feel of the Vittoria Open Corsa Cx is amazing but, they won't last long.

GP 4000 did okay but I like the ride feel of the Pro2Race better.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

tone12 said:


> ProRace 2. Cheap if you order from ProBikeKit.


exactly


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

i have had lots of tires, cant seem to beat the Pro Race 2's as a day to day tire, I get them cheap though, but It's in my top 3 regardless


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

geraldatwork said:


> Michelin Pro Race2 Tires. Purchased them because I liked the red stripping but like them because they perform well and give good mileage and relatively flat free miles. I have over 2000 miles on the rear tire and it is not all that squared yet. I think I might be able to get another 1500- 2000 miles out of it. And that with a 210 lb rider.


My new bike is coming with Pro Race2s. Do you think your flat free miles are just luck or does the design of this tire help prevent flats? I have been using Conti Gatorskins for years and have been really happy with them.


----------



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

Maxxis Detonator .... durable yet light .... I think its the best tire for all around riding.


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

Pro2race on the front/ Carbons on the back. Tried this a year ago from a suggestion in the review section, and it works! Gotta be creative @ 245#/ 6'3". 3,000 + and no flats
(actually 2, but they were both internal wheel issues-). The pro race up front keeps a lively feel- would like to put one on the back (less weight than the carbons) but this is working so why mess?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My Look has Veloflex Pave tires on for daily riding. I have really clean roads here and haven't flatted yet this year. My commuter has Vredestein TricComps as I bought six of them a few years back at a great price and they have decent flat protection.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Jul 18, 2006)

Maxxis - Detonator; low cost, few flats, and last for ever.


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

I've had good luck with Maxxis Detonators


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Jim Nazium said:


> I'll start: Vittoria Rubino Pros. They're light, they seem to last very well (IME), adn they're usually available on eBay for $45 US for a pair.


Agree! After bad experiences with Conti's (sidewall cuts on low-mileage tires after minor impacts), I've ridden 4k+ trouble-free miles on Vittoria clinchers. Zaffiro Pro's are cheap & as durable as anything I've tried. For not too much more $$, Rubino Pro's (my fav's, too) are almost as durable & smoother riding. Diamante's are real nice, too but don't hold up as well as ZP's or RP's in my experience (170# rider on Midwestern pot holes, stones, & road junk).


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

Vredestein Fortezza (not TriComp) in 25c :thumbsup:


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Vredstein fortezza SE $24. ride great last long time also can pump them up for a race tire. GP$4000 ride better


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Gatorskins. 25 wide


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

Gommitalia Targas. Like the Veloflex Pave, with just a little more rubber in the tread.


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

Veloflex Paves on my bike. Mine have been on for 2 years already and the file tread still shows. I have plenty of grip, very comfortable ride, super handling in dry and wet, and you can't argue against <180 gr for about $35 each.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Master Killer said:


> Veloflex Paves on my bike. Mine have been on for 2 years already and the file tread still shows. I have plenty of grip, very comfortable ride, super handling in dry and wet, and you can't argue against <180 gr for about $35 each.


You're bragging about riding the same set of tires for 2 years? Jesus man, go ride your bike...


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

conti gatorskins, beat 'em with chains and stones...new pair every spring for racing, 25 grams p/tire more than most, zero problems. knock on wood.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Count me as another vote for the Conti Gatorskins. I know that they weigh more, but I just hate flats.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I don't know whaere you are riding......*



levels1069 said:


> for the love of GOD do not train on the Pro Lights...I had a pair of them on my Soloist Team that came with the bike, they are like racing slicks. If there is any form of rock or sharp object in the road while its wet outside, even if its so miniscule that normally you wouldn't even consider riding around it...the tires will suck it in and puncture your tubes. It's unreal how small of a puncture resistance they had in both dry and wet
> 
> albeit they roll amazing and are very light, its just not practical to ride them every day unless you've got stock in Michelin tubes or something haha. Racing is a different story, i would love to race them when its dry....i had two flats within two hours on those tires, and came home and took them right off.


or what tubes you're using, but that is an atypical experience with the Michelin ProRace. I have them on most of my bikes.....in the last 8,000+ miles, I've had one flat....and that was a pinch flat caused by me rushing to get a new tire on right before a ride (D'uh).

Len


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Conti*

Conti four seasons. Durable.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Fave tyres*

I will put my 2 cents in and say the Armadillo All condition, I have been riding them for 2-3 yrs now with great results. I know they are heavier, but I hate flats. For racing I use Conti Attack Force, but thinking about trying Pro2race just as a change. BTW I am 95kg.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

levels1069 said:


> for the love of GOD do not train on the Pro Lights...I had a pair of them on my Soloist Team that came with the bike, they are like racing slicks. If there is any form of rock or sharp object in the road while its wet outside, even if its so miniscule that normally you wouldn't even consider riding around it...the tires will suck it in and puncture your tubes. It's unreal how small of a puncture resistance they had in both dry and wet... Racing is a different story, i would love to race them when its dry....i had two flats within two hours on those tires, and came home and took them right off.


I've been pretty fortunate with them. I'm 185 and have ridden them at least three times a week on ridiculously bad downtown Seattle roads. I keep them pumped to 110psi and have had only two flats in 8 months, and one of those was because my patch didn't hold from the first flat.


----------



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

Veloflex Corsas and Paves (or Blacks, same tyre). Absolute joy to ride. Roll for ever and so so supple. You do have to put up with a bit of a durability issue, cut quite easy but I'll happily put up with that for such a beautiful tyre,

Danny B


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

And we've come full circle, I agree with the original reply, Vittoria Rubino Pros for an "everyday" tire that does it all, from my own expierence:thumbsup:


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

specialized s-works open tubulars


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Attack/Force*

Continental Attack/Force. Hands down..............Never had even close to a flat. And that's saying a hell of a lot on Pittsburgh roads. They wear like iron and can be had for around 60-clams on Ebay. I have never read a bad review on these tires.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2005/reviews/conti_gp_force

Regards


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Schwalbe STELVIO*

...the model that is front and back specific. Roll very nice, no problems, good wear.


----------



## torrefaction (Jun 25, 2006)

Grand Prix 4000's generally run around 60$ each around here (Canada), which is a bit too pricey for my commuting bike (about 200% too pricey). I use them for racing and training. Same awesome road feel as the 3000's but less fragile. And they're light. I'll stick with em, though I haven't tried much else.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Michelin PRO2 Race (I use them for both race and training) but have some Schwalbe Utremo's I'm waiting on to arrive and have heard really good things about them...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Bloatedpig said:


> Continental Attack/Force. Hands down..............Never had even close to a flat. And that's saying a hell of a lot on Pittsburgh roads.



You should come ride on some New York/New Jersey roads  
I've got Conti Attack/Force now, probably have 1500 miles on this set. I weigh 180, keep them pumped to 105psi

...and got *two* flats within the space of an hour yesterday! 

I will say the Attack/Force tires are the easiest I've ever had to remove/install, so I might continue to use them for that reason alone. But if I were a patient man with a lot of time and money I'd probably be on the hunt for another 23c tire in the 200-215g range that did *not* get as many cuts, splits, or holes as the Conti Attack/Force, or the Hutchinson Fusion, or the Michelin Krylion, or...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I hesitated to post this, because I only have about 200 miles on them, but I've been really impressed by the 180tpi 220g Continental Ultra Races that I just put on. I decided to try latex tubes at the same time, and I'm finding the ride to be very smooth - I wonder how much is the tire and how much is the tube?

I've got some new Pro Race 2s waiting to go on if I didn't like these, but so far I'm loving them. I've already ridden them through some broken glass and potholed Seattle roads, and I don't see a mark on them. But time will tell how they hold up......


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Michelin Pro Race2 for me , had almost 2500 miles on them still look fine to me,may be my 135 weight help a little


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

GP 4000, and Pro 2 race


----------



## remy (Sep 21, 2005)

Michelin Pro2Race

Haven't really tried others, but I like these.


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

It is always amazing how little consensus there is on tire quality.I favor cushy feeling tires that seem to soften the ride of a stiff frame at 90-100 psi.That said, for training/recreational riding my vote is for the Michelin Krylion or NOS Carbons.They seem durable and have a relatively softer ride than other training tires I have used.They appear to have a bit more air volume for a given size,that may make for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Michelin*



sbrsport said:


> exactly


+1 I'd have to agree.


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

cat4rider said:


> conti gatorskins, beat 'em with chains and stones...new pair every spring for racing, 25 grams p/tire more than most, zero problems. knock on wood.


Agree with the votes for Ultragatorskins. great tyre, rolls Ok and OK for anything bar a crit. Otherwise conti 4000 or Rubino pro. Prorace2 are adequate but I find they cut up far too much, and the Service Course version is great as long as it does not rain then punctures too easily. Conti force/attack are great but not long wearing.


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Avocet FasGrip*

I have used Avocet Fasgrip for several years now. I like the 700x25. These are slicks, all black now, they used to have tan sidewalls. Also available in various widths, and they run true to size, so 700x25 measures 25mm wide. Folding or wire bead, with or without kevlar belt. Hard to find, I got mine from Sheldon Brown.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll vote Veloflex Black/Pave if you can afford the cuts and low mileage.

I'll also second Schwalbe Stelvio F/R specific. I use a 25mm set and they are very good. Sturdy, but ride well and smooth. They stick very well in corners, descending switchbacks. For grip, wider is just as good as supple.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I've been pretty fortunate with them. I'm 185 and have ridden them at least three times a week on ridiculously bad downtown Seattle roads. I keep them pumped to 110psi and have had only two flats in 8 months, and one of those was because my patch didn't hold from the first flat.


After singing the praises of the Vittoria Diamante Pro Lights, I got a huge gash in my rear on my way home Tuesday night. Maybe it's not the tire's fault, and I have no idea what I ran over to cause it, but the tire is a goner.

So I threw some Michelin Pro Race 2s. We'll see how they hold up....


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*Kenda*

Kaliente & Koncept.

last long & great price.


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

Hutchinson Flash.

Inexpensive. Available in 25 & 28. Durable.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

HAL9000 said:


> Kaliente & Koncept.
> 
> last long & great price.


Cannot agree with the Koncept as everyday/training tire. My one set wore decent, but cut/flat way too easy.


----------



## greenforest56 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hutchinson Flash?????*

Sorry, but I thought the Flash was the worst tire ever! Heavy, stiff, inflexible, almost impossible to get on/off the wheel. You have to really wrestle with it and pray you don't ruin a tube. More like a tractor tire than a bike tire. I had a lot of luck with conti ultras.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Specialized all condition pros in 25w. Last long, roll well, and can be had for cheap. I like the feel of them, too.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm just shaking my head at these poor saps rolling around on their Gatordillos. I guess if you live in a part of the world with those horrible sounding thorny things (goatheads?), well, you're stuck with gardenhose tires. But, Veloflex Pave's with latex tubes are just a joy to ride. Supple, smooth, fast, wear well enough, grippy in wet and dry. Life is too short.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Commuting and riding/training by myself.
Krylions 25's on durable wheels.

Faster group rides and events 
Vittoria Corsa CX 25's on slightly lighter durable wheels.
I don't race road bikes (I know these are race tires) but they ride so nice. Like floating compared to the Krylions.

My Krylions are getting pretty worn after 4000 miles. Going to replace with Rubino Pro's when the weather warms up. I hope they are as durable or close.


----------



## nachtjager (May 7, 2008)

continental gp4ks, but fitting them could almost be seen as punishment on my DT rr1.1 rims


----------



## nearptr (Mar 18, 2009)

Vittoria "PRO-TEAM Open Corsa CX TT", 700x19. Not "EVO". Can someone tell me what "EVO" is all about. This tire is evidently NLA, I imported some from N. Ireland a few years ago, have the pair I'm riding and one new pair in reserve. I love these tires. Inflate to ~180psi, it's like riding on a tight rope; fabulous road feel, fast, as if they weren't even there. (Stay well clear of sand or other debris on the road!) I love them. Don't know what I will do when they are gone. What is "EVO"?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been getting good wear out of the Conti GP 4000s tires. So far around 3k miles per rear tire on roads ranging from smooth asphalt pavement to grooved concrete to chip seals.

+1 on the difficulty in mounting these - MUCH harder than the Bonte RXL's I used to run.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Fusion 2 tubeless by far.


----------



## jonathanb (Jan 19, 2007)

torrefaction said:


> Grand Prix 4000's generally run around 60$ each around here (Canada), which is a bit too pricey for my commuting bike (about 200% too pricey). I use them for racing and training. Same awesome road feel as the 3000's but less fragile. And they're light. I'll stick with em, though I haven't tried much else.


They can usually be had for around $US 30 from probikekit.com (ships from the UK amazingly fast).

JB


----------



## greenforest56 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Zaffiro Pros*

I just put on a set of Vittorio Zaffiro Pro's. After a hundred miles, these appear to be excellent tires for the money. Compliant, good traction in turns, and tough. I do a lot of urban night riding so I hit everything on the road: glass, rocks, gravel, sticks, potholes. and the Zaffiros have held up perfectly. Judging from the tread I think they will have good wear also. Roll resistance is just average as is mounting difficulty. If your looking for a good low priced tire, I highly recommend these. You can usually find them on sale for around $20.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Conti 4000 GP with chili black compound does well for me and no flat yet at over 1k miles.
Everytime I switch to my other set of wheels with Michelin pro race3, I get a flat at every other ride and seem to happen at the rear more often. So I switch the rear to conti 4000 and left the pro3 up front and so far so good.


----------



## Doctorsti (Jul 12, 2008)

MarkZeus said:


> Conti 4000 GP with chili black compound does well for me and no flat yet at over 1k miles.
> Everytime I switch to my other set of wheels with Michelin pro race3, I get a flat at every other ride and seem to happen at the rear more often. So I switch the rear to conti 4000 and left the pro3 up front and so far so good.


Funny Every bike I have has different tires and every time I go out on my "nice" bike with the 4000's I get a flat. They have about 500 miles on them and they are sliced up like swiss cheese. They collect glass and road debris like magnets. I am so angry with them that i am about to write to the company to complain about my 120 dollar tires that are unusable after 500 miles. I have tires from 2005 that are literally falling apart and they don't flat like these pieces of junk. Black chili compound, bah humbug!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

SwiftSolo said:


> Fusion 2 tubeless by far.


Hutchinson Fusion 2 again by far the best clincher I have ridden


----------



## nearptr (Mar 18, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I've been getting good wear out of the Conti GP 4000s tires. So far around 3k miles per rear tire on roads ranging from smooth asphalt pavement to grooved concrete to chip seals.
> 
> +1 on the difficulty in mounting these - MUCH harder than the Bonte RXL's I used to run.


What are "chip seals"?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

jmess said:


> My new bike is coming with Pro Race2s. Do you think your flat free miles are just luck or does the design of this tire help prevent flats? I have been using Conti Gatorskins for years and have been really happy with them.


I will take them off of your hands or buy them?


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Friends don't let friends ride clinchers


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Continental Grand Prix in 700x24. Great tires so far, about 1500 miles.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Vittoria Rubino Pro's*



Jim Nazium said:


> I'll start: Vittoria Rubino Pros. They're light, they seem to last very well (IME), adn they're usually available on eBay for $45 US for a pair.


Listing on PBK @ US$23.89, free and fast S&H and super fast and efficient delivery to your door. I get bomb proof performance with them, sure grip and fast rolling.


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine are the Hutchinson Fusion 2...very stable, dependable, long lasting tire. I have them on every bike I own.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been running Conti GP4000s tires 25mm this season. LOVE THEM. Seriously the nicest tire ever. I'm honestly more comfortable on my bike than ever. After about 300 miles I can't see any wear either. Still showing their nipples.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

ciclisto said:


> Vredstein fortezza SE $24. ride great last long time also can pump them up for a race tire. GP$4000 ride better


I use SE's as wheel. The high pressure they can take makes them a bit versatile, and they're pretty durable, but sometimes I think the grip is compromised. Felt my front slipping after 4 months. Still, that slipping was under some aggressive cornering and my setup is front-heavy.

My rear is a Michelin Lithion (25c). It feels under-par in almost every aspect compared to my SE but I like how they feel loose. It's a tire that I know isn't great, yet I like it for that same reason. Mine were all cracked up but lasted a for another half year, I'm still using them but taking it easy 'till the Lithion2s come out.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Conti GP 4000s - black chili rubber compound with decent flat protection.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Another vote for Michelin Krylion carbons--23s--decent all around tire, no flats yet on any wheels.

....but my mileage is wayyyy down this year. 

I'm also out of the hell of Brooklyn pave artfully decorated with assorted industrial debris and glass...


----------

